# congrats registereduser



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

registereduser has won the beautiful betta contest. congrats!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

_takes a bow_

The winning fish was Anderson Cooper, he also took second in the Summer contest!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Congrats registereduser and Anderson Cooper you are one awesome looking Betta :-D


----------

